# (from) as early as the beginning of week XX



## Baltic Sea

Dzień dobry!

We are able to commence the work as early as the beginning of week XX. =? Robotę tą jesteśmy w stanie rozpocząć już od początku tygodnia XX.

Chciałbym zapytać czy powinno być (from) as early as the beginning of week XX czy też as early as the beginning of week XX?

Źródło: Prośba mojego znajomego o przetłumaczenie.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Baltic. What are you planning to put in place of XX, as an example? This may sound a little weird. _We can start the work as early as June 10th, 2012_, without the _week_ mentioned might be better.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you. It was meant to be the number of the week.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Baltic. What are you planning to put in place of XX, as an example? This may sound a little weird. _We can start the work as early as June 10th, 2012_, without the _week_ mentioned might be better.



The weeks of the year have numbers from 1 to 52 or 53. It is a system used in many countries, also in Scandinavia.  What's weird about it?


----------



## Lorenc

Ben Jamin said:


> The weeks of the year have numbers from 1 to 52 or 53. It is a system used in many countries, also in Scandinavia.  What's weird about it?


There's nothing illogical about it but I must say I've never encountered this usage neither in Italy nor in the UK, hence "we can start work as early as the beginning of week 23" sounds pretty weird (and incomprehensible) to me. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all.


----------



## LilianaB

Ben Jamin said:


> The weeks of the year have numbers from 1 to 52 or 53. It is a system used in many countries, also in Scandinavia.  What's weird about it?



This is the first time I have heard it in my life. I am not saying it is not true, but I have never seen a week with a number assigned to it in any language.


----------



## dopethrone

It is quite common when we talk about pregnancy, e.g. Jestem w 10 tygodniu ciąży.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dopethrone said:


> It is quite common when we talk about pregnancy, e.g. Jestem w 10 tygodniu ciąży.



It's not the meaning here. The thread is about week numbers as parts of a calendar year.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> This is the first time I have heard it in my life. I am not saying it is not true, but I have never seen a week with a number assigned to it in any language.



Have you ever been to Sweden?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I lived in Sweden, but maybe I never paid attention to it, or read any financial reports, or things like that. In what kind of constructions is it used? Is it something new. I read a lot of Swedish literature and newspapers, but I have not noticed anything like that. Maybe I did not pay attention to it. Is it used in Swedish or in English -- spoken in Scandinavia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Yes, I lived in Sweden, but maybe I never paid attention to it, or read any financial reports, or things like that. In what kind of constructions is it used? Is it something new. I read a lot of Swedish literature and newspapers, but I have not noticed anything like that. Maybe I did not pay attention to it. Is it used in Swedish or in English -- spoken in Scandinavia.


It's mostly used in planning of work, commerce (delivery dates), scheduling of various things.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you Ben Jamin. I think I did not have anything delivered. I think it appears on weeklies, like magazines. It can even appear on American weeklies, perhaps. I have to check the_ Time_.


----------

